# Compte yahoo dans mail prb smtp



## lecide (17 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir, 

J'utilise yahoo pour ma boite email via mail de mac. Du jour au lendemain il m 'est impossible d 'envoyer des mails . Le serveur smtp reste déconnecté . J'utilisais le serveur smtp du compte yahoo. 

je ne connais pas le fournisseur d'accès mais cela marchais très bien  et du jour au lendemain en panne.....

Pouvez vous m 'aider sur ce problème ? 

Cordialement.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mai 2013)

et du jour au lendemain

-un serveur (yahoo) etre inaccessible*
-une connexion internet ou reseau se deregler
-un fichier mac peut se dérégler

*il y a quelques temps yahoo a eu l'honneur d'etre #1 pour les pannes mail les plus longues
( y en a eu une trèèèès longue)

-
A titre de test tu peux créer un autre compte Mac
( ce seront des fichiers neufs , non corrompus)
et y regler ton mail yahoo
ca montrera vite si ca passe ou pas
si ca passe pas
c'est serveur ou réseau qui flanchent
si ca passe
c'est un truc dans ta session à rerégler ou fichier à changer


----------



## lecide (18 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 

merci ed ta réponse, peux tu m 'expliquer quand tu parle d'un autre compte mac? une session tu veux dire? 

Merci 

ce truc m 'embete bien quand meme.....


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mai 2013)

ben oui !

tu sais il y a déjà plein de sujets Mail ( ou Mail avec yahoo)  détaillant tout ca et que tu es sensé avoir regardés  et dans lequels tu es sensé poster si ca ne suffit pas
(en theorie nouveau sujet c'est que si la question n'est pas déjà abordée)

dont par exemple la mini liste en bas( etablie par un robot)  avec les termes du titre


----------



## lecide (19 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 

je viens d'essayer sous le compte invite, en changeant le mot de passe, rien ne change, toujours pas d'envois. 

Avec mon iphone je peux envoyer des mails en utilisant mon reseau wifi . 

Que dois je faire ? j ai regarder les sujet sur le forum mais rien ne me donne une solution. 

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

Tu as toujours le serveur smtp qui apparait systématiquement comme "déconnecté"  dans Mail / Préf / données du compte ?


----------



## lecide (19 Mai 2013)

oui tjs.....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

Comment s'appelle-t-il ? 

Trouvé sur le Net :

Serveur SMTP : smtp.mail.yahoo.com Port 465 Avec connexion SSL
Serveur IMAP : imap.mail.yahoo.com (il faut utiliser SSL avec le port 993)

Ton adresse mail se termine par : @yahoo. quoi ?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2013)

va falloir detailler
- type de connexion ( wifi ? ethernet?)


- type de compte ( pop - imap)
et les règlages que tu as mis pour le smtp dans Mail
serveur , port , SSL ou pas , etc


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

Pour l'avoir vue par Skype, la config de Guillaume est à priori la bonne, et en plus ça marchait jusqu'à il y a quelques jours.

Le seul problème possible et non maîtrisable est qu'il est sur un réseau wifi d'invité fourni par son proprio, dont il ne connait même pas le FAI, et qui fait du filtrage...

Pourrais-tu tester le ping vers les serveurs smtp de Yahoo :

Lance Applications / Utilitaires / utilitaire de réseau, onglet ping

Saisis le nom de ton serveur smtp, et "ping".

De chez moi (Sud France) j'arrive à les pinguer tous (.com, .fr, .de...)


----------



## lecide (19 Mai 2013)

Re, 

Alors c'est une connexion wifi.

compte imap.
imap.mail.yahoo.com

nom du serveur: smtp.mail.yahoo.com

ssl cocher
utiliser les ports pas defaut  25, 465, 587 cocher
authemtification par mot de passe

le serveur smtp reste tjs deconnecté....

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h36 ----------

Ping a démarré

PING smtp.mail.eu.am0.yahoodns.net (188.125.69.59): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=0 ttl=52 time=88.196 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=239.856 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=199.942 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=200.735 ms (DUP!)
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=3 ttl=52 time=321.860 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=4 ttl=52 time=299.240 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=5 ttl=52 time=612.723 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=6 ttl=52 time=457.963 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=6 ttl=52 time=508.667 ms (DUP!)
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=7 ttl=52 time=355.760 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=7 ttl=52 time=366.330 ms (DUP!)
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=8 ttl=52 time=87.889 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=9 ttl=52 time=84.217 ms

--- smtp.mail.eu.am0.yahoodns.net ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, +3 duplicates, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 84.217/294.106/612.723/160.222 ms
$$et voila


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

Les temps de ping sont mauvais, mais tu le "vois" quand même.

Il est possible que ces délais trop longs soient les responsables du problème, mais je n'en sais rien (Polo 32520 saurait dire ça).

De chez moi :

PING smtp.mail.eu.am0.yahoodns.net (188.125.69.59): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=0 ttl=48 time=58.081 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=1 ttl=48 time=58.615 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=2 ttl=48 time=58.807 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=3 ttl=48 time=58.337 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=4 ttl=48 time=58.819 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=5 ttl=48 time=58.632 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=6 ttl=48 time=58.317 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=7 ttl=48 time=58.356 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=8 ttl=48 time=58.429 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=9 ttl=48 time=58.702 ms

--- smtp.mail.eu.am0.yahoodns.net ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 58.081/58.510/58.819/0.230 ms

Un traceroute montre que ça passe par l'Irlande...


----------



## lecide (19 Mai 2013)

merci , donc on patiente' ??


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2013)

même ordre de difference avec le ping ( bizarre) de lecide
ping en ethernet
Ping a démarré...

PING smtp.mail.global.gm0.yahoodns.net (188.125.69.59): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=0 ttl=50 time=41.400 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=46.088 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=2 ttl=50 time=49.991 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=3 ttl=50 time=42.566 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=4 ttl=50 time=46.942 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=5 ttl=50 time=45.555 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=6 ttl=50 time=44.932 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=7 ttl=50 time=43.144 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=8 ttl=50 time=45.957 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=9 ttl=50 time=51.758 ms

--- smtp.mail.global.gm0.yahoodns.net ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 41.400/45.833/51.758/3.036 ms



----
ca sent le souci wifi ou de port


----------



## lecide (19 Mai 2013)

vous pensez que je dois faire quoi lol ? 

merci


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

Pour voir si les mauvais temps de ping sont liés à ton réseau local, ou à la connexion de ton proprio vers l'extérieur, peux-tu faire des ping sur :

(réduis à 5 requêtes ping, ça suffit)

192.168.1.1

www.google.fr

imap.mail.yahoo.com


----------



## lecide (19 Mai 2013)

PING www.google.fr (173.194.70.94): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 173.194.70.94: icmp_seq=0 ttl=46 time=40.360 ms
64 bytes from 173.194.70.94: icmp_seq=1 ttl=46 time=68.896 ms
64 bytes from 173.194.70.94: icmp_seq=2 ttl=46 time=49.698 ms
64 bytes from 173.194.70.94: icmp_seq=3 ttl=46 time=42.712 ms
64 bytes from 173.194.70.94: icmp_seq=4 ttl=46 time=42.795 ms

--- www.google.fr ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 40.360/48.892/68.896/10.478 ms

PING imap.mail.eu.am0.yahoodns.net (46.228.39.154): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 46.228.39.154: icmp_seq=0 ttl=52 time=73.273 ms
64 bytes from 46.228.39.154: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=68.075 ms
64 bytes from 46.228.39.154: icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=68.029 ms
64 bytes from 46.228.39.154: icmp_seq=3 ttl=52 time=77.308 ms
64 bytes from 46.228.39.154: icmp_seq=4 ttl=52 time=64.738 ms

--- imap.mail.eu.am0.yahoodns.net ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 64.738/70.285/77.308/4.450 ms


192.168.1.1

aucun résultat

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h59 ----------

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1): 56 data bytes
Request timeout for icmp_seq 0
Request timeout for icmp_seq 1
Request timeout for icmp_seq 2
Request timeout for icmp_seq 3

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss


voila le resultat ....

je dois m absenter deux heures merci d avance


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

Je pensais que 192.168.1.1 était la box de ton proprio... mais il semble que non.

Si tu as toujours IPScanner, peux-tu le lancer pour voir l'adresse de sa box ?
192.168.0.1 peut-être ?

Mais les temps de ping que tu as sur Google et imap.mail.yahoo.com sont bons (meilleurs que les miens), ce qui montre que tu as un vrai problème d'accès au serveur smtp.mail.yahoo.com.


----------



## lecide (20 Mai 2013)

Voilà le resultat......

merci


----------



## lecide (20 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 

le fournisseur d'internet est SEFA aubonne. 

je n'arrive pas a trouver sur le site le serveur smtp.....

http://www.sefa.ch/particuliers/internet

merci de votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

 pour connaitre l'adresse IP de la box, il faut que tu connectes au réseau Guillaume, pas au réseau Chouchou.

En effet, Chouchou est un sous-réseau en 192.168.*2*.X, qui ne te permet pas de "voir" le réseau en 192.168.*1*.X

Quand tu seras connecté à Guillaume, tu verras tous les appareils en 192.168.1.X, dont la box.


Il semble que le serveur d'envoi est smtp.sefanet.ch :

PING mail.sefanet.ch (217.119.144.29): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 217.119.144.29: icmp_seq=0 ttl=48 time=87.723 ms
64 bytes from 217.119.144.29: icmp_seq=1 ttl=48 time=86.437 ms
64 bytes from 217.119.144.29: icmp_seq=2 ttl=48 time=86.568 ms
64 bytes from 217.119.144.29: icmp_seq=3 ttl=48 time=87.518 ms
64 bytes from 217.119.144.29: icmp_seq=4 ttl=48 time=86.317 ms


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2013)

une page *CACHE* de google pointe vers des données WHOIS etc
indiquant des smtp
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:6iWtzsH9SWMJ:http://host.robtex.com/smtp.sefanet.ch.html%2BSEFA+internet+smtp&hl=en&ct=clnk

mais le plus simple serait de voir ce qu'il en est avec eux directement
( même pas sur qu'ils gerent un smtp pour ton compte yahoo d'ailleurs)

tu devrais aussi voir si ca te fait pareil avec d'autres comptes email  non yahoo
( par exemple gmail qui lui aussi a son propre smtp lié au compte)

et si c'est le cas c'est un couac avec le fournisseur internet  car c'est anormal

--
et pour exclure toute hypothese wifi

tester aussi le yahoo ou le ping en 
ethernet


----------



## lecide (20 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

je vais essyer cela ce soir, je bosse ce jour......

Meric de votre aide


----------



## lecide (20 Mai 2013)

Voilà l ip scanner.....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2013)

Donc sa box est bien 192.168.1.1

Tu dois pouvoir faire un ping dessus, mais de toutes façons on a vu que tu as de bons temps de ping sur Google et sur imap.mail.yahoo.

Ta connexion est donc physiquement (très) bonne.

Le problème que tu as est l'accès à smtp.mail.yahoo.com

Tu peux refaire du ping dessus pour voir si c'est constamment mauvais.

Teste aussi le ping sur  smtp.sefanet.ch


----------



## lecide (20 Mai 2013)

Ping smtp.sefanet.ch


PING mail.sefanet.ch (217.119.144.29): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 217.119.144.29: icmp_seq=0 ttl=61 time=32.303 ms
64 bytes from 217.119.144.29: icmp_seq=1 ttl=62 time=40.587 ms
64 bytes from 217.119.144.29: icmp_seq=2 ttl=62 time=87.950 ms
64 bytes from 217.119.144.29: icmp_seq=3 ttl=62 time=48.157 ms
64 bytes from 217.119.144.29: icmp_seq=4 ttl=62 time=118.044 ms



Ping yahoo

--- mail.sefanet.ch ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 32.303/65.408/118.044/32.522 ms

PING smtp.mail.eu.am0.yahoodns.net (188.125.69.59): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=0 ttl=53 time=92.313 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=66.523 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=2 ttl=53 time=98.902 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=3 ttl=53 time=70.245 ms
64 bytes from 188.125.69.59: icmp_seq=4 ttl=53 time=66.200 ms

--- smtp.mail.eu.am0.yahoodns.net ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 66.200/78.837/98.902/13.924 ms

realiser sur le reseau guillaume....

merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2013)

C'est bien meilleur qu'hier sur le smtp yahoo.

Il est toujours "déconnecté" ?


----------



## lecide (20 Mai 2013)

oui tjs deconnecter

je suis entrain d ouvrir une adresse gmail pour essayer ....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2013)

Et essaie aussi de configurer un de tes compte Yahoo en utilisant le smtp.sefanet.ch


----------



## lecide (20 Mai 2013)

avec une adresse email gmail les messages partent bien, avec le smtp gmail.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h51 ----------






le message d erreur avec smtp yahoo

avec smtp.sefanet.ch cela reste déconnecté


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2013)

995 c'est le port pour pop.mail.yahoo.com

Pour imap.mail.yahoo.fr, c'est 993, SSL coché :





Yahoo! Mail IMAP server address: imap.mail.yahoo.com
Yahoo! Mail IMAP user name: Your complete Yahoo! Mail email address ("example@yahoo.com", e.g.)
Yahoo! Mail IMAP password: Your Yahoo! Mail password
Yahoo! Mail IMAP port: 993
Yahoo! Mail IMAP TLS/SSL required: yes


----------



## lecide (20 Mai 2013)

je n 'arrive pas a le connecté ....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2013)

Pour la réception, tu as bien mis le port 993 ?


----------



## lecide (20 Mai 2013)

oui prcontre le champ prefixe imap est vide? normal?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2013)

Je ne comprends pas de quoi tu parles ?

Bonne nuit et à +


----------



## lecide (21 Mai 2013)

voila bonne nuit, ce truc je ne comprends pas pourquoi  cela marche pas, ce qui est bizard c est que dans ma boite mail le compte yahoo contient plus de messages, alors que sur le mail yahoo via un navigateur ma boite de reception contient beaucoup de messages.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h48 ----------

Voila le rapport de connexion.....




ad:0x7ff01d493300

CONNECTED May 21 00:00:01.690 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01a446150 -- thread:0x7ff01d6cbb10

CONNECTED May 21 00:00:01.691 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db3cd20 -- thread:0x7ff01d493300

READ May 21 00:00:01.957 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01a446150 -- thread:0x7ff01d6cbb10
+OK Hello there. <7108.1369087201@localhost.localdomain>

READ May 21 00:00:01.957 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db3cd20 -- thread:0x7ff01d493300
+OK Hello there. <7109.1369087201@localhost.localdomain>

WROTE May 21 00:00:01.982 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01a446150 -- thread:0x7ff01d6cbb10
APOP guillaume@snowax-shop.com 6fc807389f7867ad29d44d2253b435c8

WROTE May 21 00:00:02.003 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db3cd20 -- thread:0x7ff01d493300
APOP info@snowax-shop.com 84aa42e0567d907e75ce4ea0b4f0c17f

CONNECTED May 21 00:00:02.288 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01dc29cb0 -- thread:0x7ff01d37b570

READ May 21 00:00:02.661 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01dc29cb0 -- thread:0x7ff01d37b570
* OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 ID NAMESPACE X-ID-ACLID UIDPLUS LITERAL+ CHILDREN XAPPLEPUSHSERVICE XYMHIGHESTMODSEQ AUTH=PLAIN AUTH=LOGIN AUTH=XYMCOOKIE AUTH=XYMECOOKIE AUTH=XYMCOOKIEB64 AUTH=XYMPKI] IMAP4rev1 imapgate-0.7.68_14.357900 imap406.mail.ird.yahoo.com

WROTE May 21 00:00:02.684 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01dc29cb0 -- thread:0x7ff01d74ebc0
1.146 ID ("name" "Mac OS X Mail" "version" "6.3 (1503)" "os" "Mac OS X" "os-version" "10.8.3 (12D78)" "vendor" "Apple Inc.")

READ May 21 00:00:02.778 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01dc29cb0 -- thread:0x7ff01d74ebc0
* ID ("name" "imapgate" "version" "0.7.68_14.357900" "support-url" "http://help.yahoo.com/")
1.146 OK completed

WROTE May 21 00:00:02.799 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01dc29cb0 -- thread:0x7ff01d74ebc0
2.146 AUTHENTICATE PLAIN

READ May 21 00:00:02.868 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01dc29cb0 -- thread:0x7ff01d74ebc0
+ 

WROTE May 21 00:00:02.893 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01dc29cb0 -- thread:0x7ff01d74ebc0
****************************************

READ May 21 00:00:04.082 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01a446150 -- thread:0x7ff01d6cbb10
+OK logged in.

WROTE May 21 00:00:04.101 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01a446150 -- thread:0x7ff01d6cbb10
STAT

READ May 21 00:00:04.141 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01a446150 -- thread:0x7ff01d6cbb10
+OK 119 54801711

WROTE May 21 00:00:04.163 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01a446150 -- thread:0x7ff01d6cbb10
UIDL 1

READ May 21 00:00:04.203 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01a446150 -- thread:0x7ff01d6cbb10
+OK 1 UID1262-1322202586

WROTE May 21 00:00:04.230 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01a446150 -- thread:0x7ff01d6cbb10
UIDL 119

READ May 21 00:00:04.288 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01a446150 -- thread:0x7ff01d6cbb10
+OK 119 UID1380-1322202586

WROTE May 21 00:00:04.307 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01a446150 -- thread:0x7ff01d6cbb10
QUIT

READ May 21 00:00:04.367 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01a446150 -- thread:0x7ff01d6cbb10
+OK Bye-bye.

READ May 21 00:00:05.084 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db3cd20 -- thread:0x7ff01d493300
+OK logged in.

WROTE May 21 00:00:05.154 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db3cd20 -- thread:0x7ff01d493300
STAT

READ May 21 00:00:05.206 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db3cd20 -- thread:0x7ff01d493300
+OK 19 1217297

WROTE May 21 00:00:05.240 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db3cd20 -- thread:0x7ff01d493300
UIDL 1

READ May 21 00:00:05.293 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db3cd20 -- thread:0x7ff01d493300
+OK 1 UID178-1322674488

WROTE May 21 00:00:05.313 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db3cd20 -- thread:0x7ff01d493300
UIDL 19

READ May 21 00:00:05.354 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db3cd20 -- thread:0x7ff01d493300
+OK 19 UID196-1322674488

WROTE May 21 00:00:05.374 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db3cd20 -- thread:0x7ff01d493300
QUIT

READ May 21 00:00:05.447 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db3cd20 -- thread:0x7ff01d493300
+OK Bye-bye.

READ May 21 00:00:06.131 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01dc29cb0 -- thread:0x7ff01d74ebc0
2.146 NO [AUTHENTICATIONFAILED] Incorrect username or password. (#MBR1213)

INITIATING CONNECTION May 21 00:00:06.157  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x0 -- thread:0x7ff01d032ae0

CONNECTED May 21 00:00:06.308 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d108fd0 -- thread:0x7ff01d032ae0

READ May 21 00:00:06.650 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d108fd0 -- thread:0x7ff01d032ae0
* OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 ID NAMESPACE X-ID-ACLID UIDPLUS LITERAL+ CHILDREN XAPPLEPUSHSERVICE XYMHIGHESTMODSEQ AUTH=PLAIN AUTH=LOGIN AUTH=XYMCOOKIE AUTH=XYMECOOKIE AUTH=XYMCOOKIEB64 AUTH=XYMPKI] IMAP4rev1 imapgate-0.7.68_14.357900 imap408.mail.ird.yahoo.com

WROTE May 21 00:00:06.674 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d108fd0 -- thread:0x7ff01d1e9340
1.149 ID ("name" "Mac OS X Mail" "version" "6.3 (1503)" "os" "Mac OS X" "os-version" "10.8.3 (12D78)" "vendor" "Apple Inc.")

READ May 21 00:00:06.750 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d108fd0 -- thread:0x7ff01d1e9340
* ID ("name" "imapgate" "version" "0.7.68_14.357900" "support-url" "http://help.yahoo.com/")
1.149 OK completed

WROTE May 21 00:00:06.771 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d108fd0 -- thread:0x7ff01d1e9340
2.149 AUTHENTICATE PLAIN

READ May 21 00:00:06.861 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d108fd0 -- thread:0x7ff01d1e9340
+ 

WROTE May 21 00:00:06.883 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d108fd0 -- thread:0x7ff01d1e9340
****************************************

READ May 21 00:00:10.227 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d108fd0 -- thread:0x7ff01d1e9340
2.149 NO [AUTHENTICATIONFAILED] Incorrect username or password. (#MBR1213)

INITIATING CONNECTION May 21 00:01:01.567  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x0 -- thread:0x7ff01d73be30

INITIATING CONNECTION May 21 00:01:01.571  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x0 -- thread:0x7ff01d7d8c20

INITIATING CONNECTION May 21 00:01:01.572  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x0 -- thread:0x7ff01d6396c0

CONNECTED May 21 00:01:01.717 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d4ceac0 -- thread:0x7ff01d7d8c20

CONNECTED May 21 00:01:01.721 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d5a3d10 -- thread:0x7ff01d73be30

CONNECTED May 21 00:01:01.723 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db44400 -- thread:0x7ff01d6396c0

READ May 21 00:01:01.954 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db44400 -- thread:0x7ff01d6396c0
+OK Hello there. <7389.1369087261@localhost.localdomain>

WROTE May 21 00:01:01.979 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db44400 -- thread:0x7ff01d6396c0
APOP info@snowax-shop.com bd36ce240a32bf199287fb5dddff4a08

READ May 21 00:01:02.060 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d5a3d10 -- thread:0x7ff01d73be30
* OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 ID NAMESPACE X-ID-ACLID UIDPLUS LITERAL+ CHILDREN XAPPLEPUSHSERVICE XYMHIGHESTMODSEQ AUTH=PLAIN AUTH=LOGIN AUTH=XYMCOOKIE AUTH=XYMECOOKIE AUTH=XYMCOOKIEB64 AUTH=XYMPKI] IMAP4rev1 imapgate-0.7.68_14.357900 imap407.mail.ird.yahoo.com

WROTE May 21 00:01:02.086 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d5a3d10 -- thread:0x7ff01d05b680
1.150 ID ("name" "Mac OS X Mail" "version" "6.3 (1503)" "os" "Mac OS X" "os-version" "10.8.3 (12D78)" "vendor" "Apple Inc.")

READ May 21 00:01:02.165 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d5a3d10 -- thread:0x7ff01d05b680
* ID ("name" "imapgate" "version" "0.7.68_14.357900" "support-url" "http://help.yahoo.com/")
1.150 OK completed

WROTE May 21 00:01:02.195 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d5a3d10 -- thread:0x7ff01d1e9340
2.150 AUTHENTICATE PLAIN

READ May 21 00:01:02.256 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d4ceac0 -- thread:0x7ff01d7d8c20
+OK Hello there. <7388.1369087261@localhost.localdomain>

READ May 21 00:01:02.282 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d5a3d10 -- thread:0x7ff01d1e9340
+ 

WROTE May 21 00:01:02.289 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d4ceac0 -- thread:0x7ff01d7d8c20
APOP guillaume@snowax-shop.com 699d774b92c2eadabf2938bd684c8bed

WROTE May 21 00:01:02.321 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d5a3d10 -- thread:0x7ff01d1e9340
****************************************


----------



## lecide (21 Mai 2013)

READ May 21 00:01:02.544 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db44400 -- thread:0x7ff01d6396c0
+OK logged in.

WROTE May 21 00:01:02.567 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db44400 -- thread:0x7ff01d6396c0
STAT

READ May 21 00:01:02.618 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db44400 -- thread:0x7ff01d6396c0
+OK 19 1217297

WROTE May 21 00:01:02.640 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db44400 -- thread:0x7ff01d6396c0
UIDL 1

READ May 21 00:01:02.689 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db44400 -- thread:0x7ff01d6396c0
+OK 1 UID178-1322674488

READ May 21 00:01:02.693 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d4ceac0 -- thread:0x7ff01d7d8c20
+OK logged in.

WROTE May 21 00:01:02.711 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db44400 -- thread:0x7ff01d6396c0
UIDL 19

WROTE May 21 00:01:02.729 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d4ceac0 -- thread:0x7ff01d7d8c20
STAT

READ May 21 00:01:02.792 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db44400 -- thread:0x7ff01d6396c0
+OK 19 UID196-1322674488

READ May 21 00:01:02.792 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d4ceac0 -- thread:0x7ff01d7d8c20
+OK 119 54801711

WROTE May 21 00:01:02.814 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db44400 -- thread:0x7ff01d6396c0
QUIT

WROTE May 21 00:01:02.836 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d4ceac0 -- thread:0x7ff01d7d8c20
UIDL 1

READ May 21 00:01:02.863 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01db44400 -- thread:0x7ff01d6396c0
+OK Bye-bye.

READ May 21 00:01:02.884 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d4ceac0 -- thread:0x7ff01d7d8c20
+OK 1 UID1262-1322202586

WROTE May 21 00:01:02.921 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d4ceac0 -- thread:0x7ff01d7d8c20
UIDL 119

READ May 21 00:01:02.972 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d4ceac0 -- thread:0x7ff01d7d8c20
+OK 119 UID1380-1322202586

WROTE May 21 00:01:02.996 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d4ceac0 -- thread:0x7ff01d7d8c20
QUIT

READ May 21 00:01:03.034 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d4ceac0 -- thread:0x7ff01d7d8c20
+OK Bye-bye.

READ May 21 00:01:05.524 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d5a3d10 -- thread:0x7ff01d1e9340
2.150 NO [AUTHENTICATIONFAILED] Incorrect username or password. (#MBR1213)

INITIATING CONNECTION May 21 00:01:05.547  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x0 -- thread:0x7ff01d7037d0

CONNECTED May 21 00:01:05.642 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01db5f5c0 -- thread:0x7ff01d7037d0

READ May 21 00:01:06.097 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01db5f5c0 -- thread:0x7ff01d7037d0
* OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 ID NAMESPACE X-ID-ACLID UIDPLUS LITERAL+ CHILDREN XAPPLEPUSHSERVICE XYMHIGHESTMODSEQ AUTH=PLAIN AUTH=LOGIN AUTH=XYMCOOKIE AUTH=XYMECOOKIE AUTH=XYMCOOKIEB64 AUTH=XYMPKI] IMAP4rev1 imapgate-0.7.68_14.357900 imap401.mail.ir2.yahoo.com

WROTE May 21 00:01:06.120 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01db5f5c0 -- thread:0x7ff01d77cd60
1.153 ID ("name" "Mac OS X Mail" "version" "6.3 (1503)" "os" "Mac OS X" "os-version" "10.8.3 (12D78)" "vendor" "Apple Inc.")

READ May 21 00:01:06.197 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01db5f5c0 -- thread:0x7ff01d77cd60
* ID ("name" "imapgate" "version" "0.7.68_14.357900" "support-url" "http://help.yahoo.com/")
1.153 OK completed

WROTE May 21 00:01:06.223 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01db5f5c0 -- thread:0x7ff01d77cd60
2.153 AUTHENTICATE PLAIN

READ May 21 00:01:06.291 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01db5f5c0 -- thread:0x7ff01d77cd60
+ 

WROTE May 21 00:01:06.317 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01db5f5c0 -- thread:0x7ff01d77cd60
****************************************

READ May 21 00:01:09.466 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01db5f5c0 -- thread:0x7ff01d77cd60
2.153 NO [AUTHENTICATIONFAILED] Incorrect username or password. (#MBR1213)

INITIATING CONNECTION May 21 00:02:01.573  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x0 -- thread:0x7ff01dcba4a0

INITIATING CONNECTION May 21 00:02:01.578  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x0 -- thread:0x7ff01d61d850

INITIATING CONNECTION May 21 00:02:01.579  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x0 -- thread:0x7ff01db806e0

CONNECTED May 21 00:02:01.668 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d402af0 -- thread:0x7ff01d61d850

CONNECTED May 21 00:02:01.693 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01dc033a0 -- thread:0x7ff01dcba4a0

CONNECTED May 21 00:02:01.728 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d79ec40 -- thread:0x7ff01db806e0

READ May 21 00:02:01.960 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d402af0 -- thread:0x7ff01d61d850
+OK Hello there. <7517.1369087321@localhost.localdomain>

READ May 21 00:02:01.960 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d79ec40 -- thread:0x7ff01db806e0
+OK Hello there. <7516.1369087321@localhost.localdomain>

WROTE May 21 00:02:01.982 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d402af0 -- thread:0x7ff01d61d850
APOP guillaume@snowax-shop.com 5487eb6ad1ed7e76bea2748913e151ea

WROTE May 21 00:02:02.002 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d79ec40 -- thread:0x7ff01db806e0
APOP info@snowax-shop.com 205a4ad55caf3cd4b1bb98f8729a1f16

READ May 21 00:02:02.119 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01dc033a0 -- thread:0x7ff01dcba4a0
* OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 ID NAMESPACE X-ID-ACLID UIDPLUS LITERAL+ CHILDREN XAPPLEPUSHSERVICE XYMHIGHESTMODSEQ AUTH=PLAIN AUTH=LOGIN AUTH=XYMCOOKIE AUTH=XYMECOOKIE AUTH=XYMCOOKIEB64 AUTH=XYMPKI] IMAP4rev1 imapgate-0.7.68_14.357900 imap402.mail.ir2.yahoo.com

WROTE May 21 00:02:02.145 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01dc033a0 -- thread:0x7ff01d724ca0
1.154 ID ("name" "Mac OS X Mail" "version" "6.3 (1503)" "os" "Mac OS X" "os-version" "10.8.3 (12D78)" "vendor" "Apple Inc.")

READ May 21 00:02:02.223 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01dc033a0 -- thread:0x7ff01d724ca0
* ID ("name" "imapgate" "version" "0.7.68_14.357900" "support-url" "http://help.yahoo.com/")
1.154 OK completed

WROTE May 21 00:02:02.249 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01dc033a0 -- thread:0x7ff01d724ca0
2.154 AUTHENTICATE PLAIN

READ May 21 00:02:02.337 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01dc033a0 -- thread:0x7ff01d724ca0
+ 

WROTE May 21 00:02:02.362 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01dc033a0 -- thread:0x7ff01d724ca0
****************************************

READ May 21 00:02:02.410 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d402af0 -- thread:0x7ff01d61d850
+OK logged in.

WROTE May 21 00:02:02.437 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d402af0 -- thread:0x7ff01d61d850
STAT

READ May 21 00:02:02.480 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d402af0 -- thread:0x7ff01d61d850
+OK 119 54801711

WROTE May 21 00:02:02.500 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d402af0 -- thread:0x7ff01d61d850
UIDL 1

READ May 21 00:02:02.551 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d402af0 -- thread:0x7ff01d61d850
+OK 1 UID1262-1322202586

WROTE May 21 00:02:02.575 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d402af0 -- thread:0x7ff01d61d850
UIDL 119

READ May 21 00:02:02.619 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d402af0 -- thread:0x7ff01d61d850
+OK 119 UID1380-1322202586

WROTE May 21 00:02:02.643 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d402af0 -- thread:0x7ff01d61d850
QUIT

READ May 21 00:02:02.653 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d79ec40 -- thread:0x7ff01db806e0
+OK logged in.

READ May 21 00:02:02.681 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d402af0 -- thread:0x7ff01d61d850
+OK Bye-bye.

WROTE May 21 00:02:02.683 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d79ec40 -- thread:0x7ff01db806e0
STAT

READ May 21 00:02:02.793 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d79ec40 -- thread:0x7ff01db806e0
+OK 19 1217297

WROTE May 21 00:02:02.814 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d79ec40 -- thread:0x7ff01db806e0
UIDL 1

READ May 21 00:02:02.863 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d79ec40 -- thread:0x7ff01db806e0
+OK 1 UID178-1322674488

WROTE May 21 00:02:02.885 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d79ec40 -- thread:0x7ff01db806e0
UIDL 19

READ May 21 00:02:02.950 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d79ec40 -- thread:0x7ff01db806e0
+OK 19 UID196-1322674488

WROTE May 21 00:02:02.971 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d79ec40 -- thread:0x7ff01db806e0
QUIT

READ May 21 00:02:03.023 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:mail.snowax-shop.com -- port:995 -- socket:0x7ff01d79ec40 -- thread:0x7ff01db806e0
+OK Bye-bye.

READ May 21 00:02:05.738 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01dc033a0 -- thread:0x7ff01d724ca0
2.154 NO [AUTHENTICATIONFAILED] Incorrect username or password. (#MBR1213)

INITIATING CONNECTION May 21 00:02:05.763  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x0 -- thread:0x7ff01d602940

CONNECTED May 21 00:02:05.952 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d6a9b10 -- thread:0x7ff01d602940

READ May 21 00:02:06.314 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d6a9b10 -- thread:0x7ff01d602940
* OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 ID NAMESPACE X-ID-ACLID UIDPLUS LITERAL+ CHILDREN XAPPLEPUSHSERVICE XYMHIGHESTMODSEQ AUTH=PLAIN AUTH=LOGIN AUTH=XYMCOOKIE AUTH=XYMECOOKIE AUTH=XYMCOOKIEB64 AUTH=XYMPKI] IMAP4rev1 imapgate-0.7.68_14.357900 imap404.mail.ir2.yahoo.com

WROTE May 21 00:02:06.340 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d6a9b10 -- thread:0x7ff01d09fba0
1.157 ID ("name" "Mac OS X Mail" "version" "6.3 (1503)" "os" "Mac OS X" "os-version" "10.8.3 (12D78)" "vendor" "Apple Inc.")

READ May 21 00:02:06.445 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d6a9b10 -- thread:0x7ff01d09fba0
* ID ("name" "imapgate" "version" "0.7.68_14.357900" "support-url" "http://help.yahoo.com/")
1.157 OK completed

WROTE May 21 00:02:06.479 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d6a9b10 -- thread:0x7ff01d09fba0
2.157 AUTHENTICATE PLAIN

READ May 21 00:02:06.545 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d6a9b10 -- thread:0x7ff01d09fba0
+ 

WROTE May 21 00:02:06.574 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelTLSv1SSLv3]  -- host:imap.mail.yahoo.com -- port:993 -- socket:0x7ff01d6a9b10 -- thread:0x7ff01d09fba0
****************************************


----------



## lecide (21 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 

Les news du jour. 

Aprs un entretien telephone avec le fournisseur d'acces.  Pas de gestion de l 'envois des mails yahoo. 

Par contre , cet apres midi en ouvrant le mac, mail et le smtp ce sont connecté, mes maisl sont partie, puis yahoo a commencer a charger les mails du serveur, et là, perte de la connexion et smtp bloqué....

donc je ne sais pas pourquoi il c est connecté comme cela ?


----------



## lecide (22 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 

Ce matin le smtp c'est connecté j'ai donc pu envoyer deux trois messages, puis apres perte de la connexion. 

Auriez vous une idée svp je suis sur ce truc depuis un moment et je n'arrive pas à le résoudre. 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

lecide a dit:


> Ce matin le smtp c'est connecté j'ai donc pu envoyer deux trois messages, puis apres perte de la connexion.
> 
> Auriez vous une idée svp je suis sur ce truc depuis un moment et je n'arrive pas à le résoudre.



Que ce soit avec @hotmail.fr ou @yahoo.fr il vaut mieux faire transiter les courriels par @gmail.com


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

Bonjour Guillaume,

 pour ma part, aucune idée...

Le FAI que tu as contacté n'a pas de réponse ?


----------



## lecide (22 Mai 2013)

Donc faire une adresse gmail et transférer mes mails yahoo dessus.....?

Gmail fonctionne mieux avec mail? 



Le FAI ne gere pas les smtp pour des adresses autres que les leurs.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

lecide a dit:


> Donc faire une adresse gmail et transférer mes mails yahoo dessus....? Gmail fonctionne mieux avec mail? Le FAI ne gere pas les smtp pour des adresses autres que les leurs.



C'est mon expérience, mon FAI m'a même conseillé cela pour éviter les spams. En fin de compte, c'est Mail qui doit gérer les smtp, je vois que tu as un Gmail, quand tu auras tout fait transiter par Gmail, il vaudrait mieux désactiver les autres comptes dans les préférences de Mail, attention à ne pas les supprimer 

Cette façon de procéder à sauvé pas mal de gens, au pire si ça coince de temps en temps tu pourras aller lire tes mails sur le Webmail de Gmail, Yahoo et autres

*PS : je vois sur le screen que tu as mis, que tu n'as pas coché > utiliser le serveur IDLE, commence par cela*


----------



## lecide (22 Mai 2013)

Il est bien cocher , mais je n'arrive pas le décocher pour voire la difference...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

lecide a dit:


> Il est bien cocher , mais je n'arrive pas le décocher pour voire la difference...



Ben ce n'est pas le même Screen :> http://forums.macg.co/12533372-post36.html
Et le compte Gmail est supprimé, tu pourras le remettre


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

lecide a dit:


> Il est bien cocher , mais je n'arrive pas le décocher pour voire la difference...


C'est dans l'onglet "données du compte" que tu peux désactiver :


----------



## lecide (22 Mai 2013)

voila gmail est actif sur mail, 

j'arrive a envoyer et recevoir mes messages via gmail.

Il me reste a lie mon compte yahoo avec gmail. 

cela me deranges pas d'utiliser mon adresse gmail pour ecrire  mais je veux juste que mes messages yahoo arrive sur mon adresse gmail. 

merci de votre futur conseil...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h36 ----------

donc je voudrais bien parametrer mes comptes pour avoir mes messages yahoo transférer ur gmail . 

Pouvez vous me conseiller, je regarde les tutos mais cela part dans tout les sens....

merci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

As-tu regardé là : https://support.google.com/mail/answer/56283?hl=fr


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mai 2013)

lecide a dit:


> mon adresse gmail pour ecrire  mais je veux juste que mes messages yahoo arrive sur mon adresse gmail.
> Pouvez vous me conseiller, je regarde les tutos mais cela part dans tout les sens....
> 
> merci


TRES simple
tu vas sur toin compte en ligne GMAIL

dans les parametres/ comptes
tu regles pour que google releve yahoo (  yahoo en *pop*)
 en gros tu  en donneras adresse et log et  et voilà

tu peux AUSSI regler pour que les messages yahoo soient répondus ( via  la page gmail en ligne , pas logiciel de messagerie)
avec comme expediiteur...ton adresse yahoo


----------



## lecide (22 Mai 2013)

Merci effectivement j'avais trouve cela. 

par contre un truc bizarre, depuis que j ai gmail sur le mac, mon compte yahoo fonctionne a nouveau avec le smtp de gmail..........

je ne comprends plus rien moi ....


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mai 2013)

ca confirmerait que le FAI cafouille avec le smtp yahoo

A l'opposé , les couacs smtp gmail sont rares
(et souvent du fait de blocage volontaire dans certains cas , certaines  residences universitaires par exemple)


----------



## lecide (22 Mai 2013)

Merci de votre aide. 

J'ai decider d'utiliser maintenant gmail qi me semble plus complet. 

Donc gmail va chercher sur xahoo mes messages, je réponds avec une adresse ...........@gmail.com

j ai re synchroniser tout mes appareils, ipad, iphones et je penses que cela va marcher .

Conclusion: 

yahoo et son smtp sont pour moi pas tres fiable pour l'utlisation via des FAI differents.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mai 2013)

gmail tolere l'envoi ( depuis logiciel de messagerie) avec une adresse autre via son smtp gmail


d'ailleurs tu l'as experimenté


> mon compte yahoo fonctionne a nouveau avec le smtp de gmai



extrait de l'aide en anglais


> Note for IMAP/POP users: If you access Gmail through a POP or IMAP email client (e.g. Outlook) and would like to send messages with a custom from address, you have two options. We recommend that you configure your email client with two outgoing SMTP servers, one for Gmail and one for your other address. Or, you can use Gmail's outbound servers with a different from address. If you've already configured the alternate address, your message will be sent fromtheraddress@domain.com, sender:username@gmail.com, regardless of which custom from configuration you chose.


----------



## lecide (22 Mai 2013)

Merci pour vos aides, j'utilise gmail et cela ce passe plutôt bien .


----------

